# Alabama Coastal Outdoors, LLC hiring kayak guides for eco tours and fishing charters



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. ACO is coming up on our first year of being the premier kayak fishing, touring, and snorkeling charter company serving the entire Alabama Gulf Coast. Last year was a great success and this year we are expanding to handle the increased traffic and business

we need to hire a kayak fishing and eco tour guide to run charters for us during the 2012 spring, summer, and fall.

Please shoot me (Owner Trey Toifel) an email at [email protected] if youre interested in applying for the position. The job is based on appointments or charters book but averages roughly $15 to $20 per hour not including tips on charters. 

PM for more info or email us to set up an appointment to meet and apply.

Tight lines yakers

Trey Toifel
Alabama Coastal Outdoors, LLC
owner/guide


----------

